# Merida One Twenty XT-DE 2015 vs. XT 2016



## Maffo (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nach mehrwöchiger Recherche habe ich nun ein Schätzchen ins Auge gefasst. Das Merida One Twenty XT in L (1,89cm Körpergröße mit 90cm Schrittlänge).

Bike soll zu 80% für Feldwegstouren (30-40KM) und für 20% Gelände (keine großen Drops) genutzt werden.

Bei Händler A gibt es das XT-DE von 2015 für 1660€ im Angebot.

Bei Händler B gibt es das XT (2016 - DE gibt es in diesem Jahr nicht mehr) für 1670€ im Supermegaultrasale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nun sagte mir Händler A, dass das 2015er 100 Gramm leichter ist und aufgrund der versenkbaren Sattelstütze und der Gabel eindeutig das bessere Bike als das 2016er ist.

Nun bin ich nicht so krass im Thema, dass ich die Komponenten exakt beurteilen kann.

Kann hier jemand so nett sein und mir einen Tipp Pro 2015 oder Pro 2016 geben?

Handelt sich um folgende Bikes:

2015 XT DE
One-Twenty XT-DE - Full Suspension - Merida Bikes Deutschland

Noch ein externer Test zum Bike

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/im...2322.undefined

2016 XT
ONE-TWENTY XT-EDITION - Full Suspension - Merida Bikes Deutschland

Beste Grüße!

Bier und Bratwurst auf meinen Deckel als Dank


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. Juni 2016)

Ich kann Dir 2 Tipps geben:
1. Bei 13 kg Gesammtgewicht sind 100gr mehr oder weniger auch egal.
2. Im richtigem Unterforum gibt es sicher qualifiziertere Antowrten, ich würde es mal hier versuchen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/29er-kauftipps-einsteiger-und-umsteigerfragen.237/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

